# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  PSU Gigabyte ODIN GT 800W Thần của các vị thần.

## nguyenvanhoang99

*PSU GIGABYTE ODIN GT 800W Thần của các vị thần*​

10 năm có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam (1997-2007), đối với dân ta tên tuổi GIGABYTE gắn liền với sản phẩm Mainboard và VGA Crad. Người tiêu dùng không hề biết đến GIGABYTE như là một nhà sản xuất phần cứng hàng đầu thế giới với hàng trăm mẫu sản phẩm phong phú bao trùm giới Công Nghệ Thông Tin và Viễn Thông như: desktop PC, notebook, digital home, networking sever, phương tiện truyền thông. mobile và các thiết bị cầm tay. Thật sự mà nói chúng ta không phải "điểm đen" trong bản đồ phân phối của GIGABYTE, mà là do thu nhập thấp cộng thói quen tiêu dùng và ý thức của người dân chưa cao, chưa cần và chưa quan tâm tới các sản phẩm cao cấp cho PC nên trong thập niên 90 sản phẩm chủ đạo cho thị trường này vẫn chỉ là Mainboard và VGA. Nhưng nay đã khác, hàng loạt các sản phẩm mang thương hiệu GIGABYTE như tản nhiệt, thùng máy, ổ quang, keyboard, mouse, modem router, RAMDISK, notebook ...đã xuất hiện nhiều bên trên các kệ tủ sang trọng của các cửa hàng vi tính. Giờ đây vào thời điểm này, GIGABYTE thông qua nhà phân phối chính thức Viễn Sơn lại đem đến cho chúng ta một chọn lựa mới ... Bộ nguồn (PSU) GIGABYTE.

Đúng lộ trình PSU GIGABYTE đã phải có mặt trên thị trường vào quý 3 năm 2006 nhưng phải đến dịp Compurtex 2007 thì chúng mới được GIGABYTE giới thiệu chính thức. GIGABYTE ra mắt ngay lập tức với dòng PSU cao cấp mang tên gọi của một vị thần trong thần thoại Na-uy ODIN (trong thần thoại Na-uy ODIN được xem như chúa trời tương đương với Zeus trong thần thoại Hy Lạp - Thần của các vị thần, mang trong mình các tố chất của vị thần chiến trang cũng như thơ ca), dòng PSU ODIN này có các mức công suất từ 550W, 680W và 800W với 2 kiểu chính là Pro và GT (có chương trình điều khiển). 

Hôm nay, xin được giới thiệu đến các bạn mẫu PSU ODIN cao cấp nhất trong dòng này là ODIN GT 800W (GE-S800A-D1).

​Vị thần ODIN GT 800W thể hiện tính thơ ca qua vẻ bề ngoài chiếc hộp khá ấn tượng, hộp đựng PSU cùng phụ kiện có kích thước lớn (145mmx325mmx230mm) và trọng lượng lên tới 3.9Kg. Hộp được thiết kế với màu xanh đen khá ngầu, trên vỏ hộp dán đầy các tính năng "quảng cáo" nổi bật: SLI, fan 140, Software Control, LED switch,...khá ấn tượng nếu bạn tò mò nhìn vào.
​Khi mở ra ta thấy hộp đựng sản phẩm có 2 lớp, bên trong mới là chiếc hộp đựng chính có lớp cacton dầy hơn lớp áo rất nhiều. Wow...PSU được đặt trong một hộp bằng mút khá an toàn cho sản phẩm khi vận chuyển đi xa. Các phụ kiện còn lại được xếp gọn qua một bên. GIGABYTE rất chuyên nghiệp trong cách đóng gói sản phẩm của mình - Tạo một giá trị riêng cho người dùng tương đương với khoảng chi mà họ bỏ ra cho PSU ODIN.
​Cảm nhận đầu tiên khi cầm PSU này lên đó chính là trọng lượng, nó khá nặng lên đến 2.3Kg chưa có cáp cho thiết bị. Phủ bên ngoài bằng một lớp sơn tĩnh điện dầy, hơi nhán và có màu đen mờ. Các chi tiết sắc sảo, toàn bộ chữ in trên PSU có màu nhũ bạc. Đánh giá bên ngoài cho thấy thiết kế khá hoàn hảo và đẹp đúng với tinh thần thơ ca của vị ODIN này.

​Phía sau PSU là các lỗ thoát nhiệt có hình lưới theo dạn tổ ong, kiểu thiết kế này đã được chứng minh bằng hiệu quả tản nhiệt tối ưu nhất nên đại đa số các nhà sản xuất PSU đều dùng. Ngoài ổ lấy điện cấp cho PSU, ta còn thấy nó được trang bị thêm một công tác nguồn chính với màu đèn báo không đụng hàng - Màu Đỏ.

​Chưa hài lòng với hiệu quả tản nhiệt từ phía sau PSU? GIGABYTE đã kéo dài thêm các lỗ tổ ong này qua phía cạnh bên của PSU. Hình thức thể hiện bên ngoài là vậy nhưng khi quan sát kỹ ta mới thấy là bên trong PSU tại đây đã được chắn lại bằng một miếng mica mỏng trong suốt, điều này đúng vì nếu thiết kế như kiểu PSU Hiper với lưới bọc toàn bộ thì việc tản nhiệt thật sự chỉ hiệu quả cho chính PSU mà thôi, nó không giúp được gì cho hệ thống mà còn làm cho hệ thống nóng hơn bởi nhiệt độ từ PSU được "phung" ngược thêm vào bên trong máy tính qua lớp lưới này. Do vậy, việc làm thêm các lưới bên hông PSU trong ODIN chỉ mang nặng tính mỹ thuật công nghiệp nhiều hơn là gia tăng hiệu quả tản nhiệt cho PSU. Luồng không khí vẫn theo cách cũ mà di chuyển: Case > PSU > ra ngoài.

​PSU với quạt 120mm là một cải tiến đáng kể cho bài toán tản nhiệt và độ ồn. Không phải là người đi tiên phong trong việc dùng quạt có đường kính lớn hơn 120mm nhưng việc áp dụng toàn bộ quạt làm mát 140mm trong dòng ODIN sẽ giúp cho GIGABYTE giải quyết được nhiệt độ cho PSU có công suất lớn với độ ồn thấp. Đường kính quạt lớn sẽ gia tăng lưu lượng không khí lưu thông qua PSU nhưng với tốc độ vòng quay thấp sẽ giảm độ ồn phát ra từ quạt làm mát này. Sử dụng quạt của Yate Loon Electronics (Taiwan) với kích thước 140mmx140mmx25mm cho lưu lượng gió tối đa là 140.0 CFM với tốc độ vòng quay lên đến 2800 RPM.

​Điểm nhấn thú vị gia tăng một phần giá trị cho PSU GIGABYTE ODIN GT 800W, 2 đề-can bằng nhôm dập chữ nổi trông rất chuyên nghiệp được đính vào lưới quạt và cạnh bên PSU mang tên thương hiệu và tên dòng PSU này.

​Nếu bạn đã từng mua hay sở hữu Mainboard GIGAGYTE thì sẽ thấy phụ kiện cho kèm rất phong phú. PSU ODIN GT 800W cũng không ngoại lệ, đi theo PSU này nào là: cáp nguồn loại đầu cắm chuẩn CE sát thủ của các ổ điện nội địa, một túi vải màu đen chứa cáp, sách hướng dẫn và còn ...

​4 đầu đo nhiệt độ với 2 dây dài 72cm và 2 dây dài 52cm cho phép bạn kiểm tra nhiệt độ trên 4 thiết bị cùng lúc. 1 dây cấp nguồn cho 2 quạt gắn ngoài (chỉ có 1 quạt có sensor đo tốc độ). 1 cổng USB nối dài cắm vào panel sau của Mainboad dành cho các trường hợp Mainboard của bạn không còn chổ cắm USB bên trong, sợi dây USB này chính là huyết mạch dẫn các tính hiệu điều khiển IO đến PSU ODIN GT 800W.

​Ốc gắn PSU GIGABYTE cho nhiều với 4 ốc gắn bằng vít pake bình thường dùng để cố định PSU ODIN vào Case, loại ốc này nhằm cung cấp cho người dùng không hay "lăn tăn" thay đổi PSU. Còn ngoài ra ta sẽ chọn loại ốc gắn PSU thứ 2 với 4 ốc có thể vặn bằng tay một cách nhanh chóng, bạn sẽ rất dễ dàng chia tay với ODIN GT 800W nếu cảm thấy nó chưa thật sự xứng tầm với cấu hình máy mà bạn đầu tư. Cuối cùng là đĩa cài đặt chứa driver, phần mềm điều khiển PSU ODIN Power Tuner (P-Tuner) và hướng dẫn sữ dụng cùng thông tin kỹ thuật của ODIN rất chi tiết.
​Công nghệ GIGABYTE SMART CABLE MANAGEMENT cho việc quản lý cáp thừa không xài tới giờ đây trở nên đơn giản hơn. Với số lượng thiết bị ít, không tận dụng hết số đầu cấp nguồn thì số cáp dư trên các PSU trước đây thường phải bó lại và để ngay trong thùng máy vừa mất mỹ quan vừa gây ra cản trở dòng không khí làm mát đối lưu trong Case, giảm hiệu quả tản nhiệt cho toàn hệ thống. Trừ các cáp chính đi trực tiếp từ nguồn còn lại các cáp khác đều có thể rút rời ra nhờ công nghệ này, tất cả các cáp nguồn cho thiết bị được xếp gọn vào trong một chiếc bao vải đen rất tiện dụng.

​Công nghệ GIGABYTE SMART CABLE MANAGEMENT thể hiện trên PSU ODIN GT 800W thông qua các cổng kết nối cho cáp trên PSU, nó được chia ra làm 4 nhóm:

1-*Fan RPM*: kết nối tới 2 quạt gắn ngoài, điều khiển tốc độ cho 2 quạt cùng lúc và chỉ có thể kiểm tra tốc độ trên 1 quạt (đầu kết nối ở giữa của cáp có 3 dây).

2-*Thermometer*: với 4 cổng kết nối (T1,T2,T3 và T4) cho các đầu dò nhiệt (sensor) đi kèm.

3-*Peripheral / SATA*: kết nối qua cáp đến các thiết bị ngoại vi và ổ cứng SATA thông qua các đường nguồn 12V, 5V và 3.3V.

4-*PCI-E*: cung cấp nguồn cho các loại VGA card cần thêm điện thông qua kết nối PCI-E này, chúng được đánh dấu bằng màu với PCI-E 3 có màu Đỏ và PCI-E 4 màu Xanh Dương.

​Số đầu cắm cáp và số lượng cáp đi kèm PSU ODIN hoàn toàn bằng nhau, sẽ không có dư sợi cáp nào khi bạn đã cắm chúng hết vào PSU nên chiếc túi đựng cáp giờ đây có vẻ thừa và bạn có thể tận dụng nó để chứa những thứ khác. Đầu cắm cáp vào PSU được thiết kế giống với đầu cấp nguồn PCI-E cho VGA, có móc cài chống bung và điểm yếu của chúng chính là do thiết kế quá gần nhau cho nên việc tháo ra hay cắm các cáp gần nhau khá khó khăn.
​Các sợi cáp cấp nguồn chủ lực cho Mainboard AXT12V 24pin và CPU 4/8pin được lấy trực tiếp từ PSU nhưng cách thông thường. Trong đó còn có thêm 2 cáp PCI-E và 1 cáp USB điều khiển PSU. Nâng tổng số đầu cấp nguồn cho VGA Card lên 4 đầu cho khả năng hỗ trợ các hệ thống đồ họa kép một cách hoàn hảo. 

​Toàn bộ cáp được bọc lưới chỉ trừ cáp USB. Nhờ lớp lưới này mà dây cáp được an toàn hơn khi bạn đi chúng trong thùng máy, các cạnh bén của vỏ tôn không thể cắt trúng dây cáp điện được. Ngoài ra nhờ các lớp lưới này mà dây cáp được gọn hơn, ít chiếm diện tích trong thùng máy hơn cho nên sẽ làm gia tăng thêm hiệu quả tản nhiệt và tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho các bộ máy tính có cửa sổ bằng mica trong. Lưới của cáp ATX12V 24pin và các cáp đi trực tiếp từ PSU ra là loại lưới được đan sợi inlon dầy hơn lưới của các cáp gắn rời, chúng rất mềm mại khi cầm trong tay và ngược lại cáp rời lưới còn thưa nên cáp có phần cứng hơn. 

​4 đầu cấp nguồn cho VGA là loại "đời mới" PCI-E ver 2.0 linh hoạt hơn bởi chúng được thiết kế có thể tách rời thành PCI-E 6pin hay ghép lại để thành đầu PCI-E 8pin (6+2pin) cho nên có thể nói PSU ODIN có thể chơi với bất kỳ hệ SLI hay CrossFire nào ở hiện tại và ngay cả tương lai.

Đầu 24pin ATX12V được "đúc" liền khối bằng cao su dẻo, chắc chắn. Tổng số lượng các đầu cấp nguồn cho thiết bị bao gồm:

- 1 x ATX 24pin (50cm).
- 1 x ATX12V 4pin (65cm).
- 1 x EPS12V 8pin (50cm).
- 1 x FDD (80cm).
- 5 x HDD/CD (đầu dài nhất 90cm).
- 6 x SATA (đầu dài nhất 90cm).
- 4 x PCI-E 6+2pin (đầu dài nhất 62cm).
- 4 x Sensor nhiệt (2 đầu 72cm, 2 đầu 52cm).
- 2 x Fan Control (đầu dài nhất 92cm).
- 1 USB Control.
​Tháo khá nhiều ốc chung quanh thì bạn mới mở được ruột vị thần ODIN này, phần nắp che không mở ra theo kiểu bình thường mà được thiết kế trược qua một bên PSU.

​Tuy bên trong PSU linh kiện bố trí dày đặc nhưng chúng lại rất gọn gàng, các dây cáp được bó lại với nhau chặt chẽ. Với 3 phiếm tản nhiệt được thiết kế riêng cho từng khối chức năng của PSU (PFC/PWM/AC-DC Conversion). Nhưng vậy sẽ dễ dàng kiểm soát và cách ly được nhiệt độ của từng khối chức năng, nhiệt độ của các khối này sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng tới các khối khác, hiệu quả làm mát sẽ tốt hơn cho linh kiện và cho PSU. 

​Quạt làm mát cho PSU là loại có sensor đo tốc độ (dây màu Vàng), Soft Control P-Tuner sẽ lấy thông tin về tốc độ vòng quay từ đây để hiển thị lại trên màn hình chính cho bạn. 

​Quạt không được gắn đèn LED trang trí mà thay vào đó các LED này được gắn trên các khối tản nhiệt bên trong PSU có chiều hướng ra ngoài. Khi gắn PSU GIGABYTE ODIN vào Case ta mới thấy hiệu quả của thiết kế lạ mắt này, lòng Case sẽ sáng lên nhờ ánh sáng xanh từ PSU chiếu qua quạt xuống phía dưới.

​Các khối tản nhiệt được làm bằng nhôm nhuộm màu đồng nhạt rất ấn tượng. Thiết kế lá tản nhiệt giống như chữ L lật ngược với cạnh dài là nơi gắn các MOSFET hay Diode, phần trên hướng lên trên đón gió từ quạt là các cánh nhôm nhỏ xẻ rãng hình răng lược nhằm tăng tối đa diện tích tiếp xúc giữa tản nhiệt và luồng không khí do quạt thổi tới.

​Toàn bộ thiết kế mạch và mẫu mã là do GIGABYTE làm nhưng đưa những ý tưởng này thành sản phẩm lại do một nhà sản xuất PSU OEM chuyên nghiệp thực hiện, đó là hãng Channel Well Technology (CWT) người làm OEM một số sản phẩm cho Antec. PCB được GIGABYTE thiết kế có thể dùng chung cho toàn bộ dòng PSU ODIN này với các PSU có công suất 550/650/800W.
​Là lính mới trong "làng chơi" PSU nên việc thiết kế của GIGABYTE có thể chưa hoàn hảo, chúng ta sẽ đi chi tiết hơn trong việc "bới lông tìm vết" để có thể biết được gót chân Achilles nằm ở đâu trong PSU ODIN GT này.

Dây nguồn đầu vào được cắm qua các socket chứ không hàn trực tiếp vào mạch như các PSU khác, thuận tiện cho việc lắp ráp, sửa chữa và bảo trì PSU về sau. Ngàm cài khá chắc, phải dùng đến kìm mỏ nhọn mới tháo chúng ra khỏi bo mạch chính của PSU được.

​Bộ lọc chống nhiễu điện EMI được cấu thành từ 3 cuộn dây lớn được bọc lớp áo bằng vậy liệu co nhiệt rất an toàn và chúng sẽ bóp chặt hơn các lớp dây khi nhiệt độ trong PSU tăng cao. Tụ lọc đi chung mạch EMI là loại tụ dầu cũng có kích cở không thua gì các cuộn dây.

----------


## VinhLink

​Tụ lọc chính cho tần công suất PFC và PWM là "hàng chính hiệu" của Hitachi (Japan) - Tụ Hitachi thường được dùng trong các thiết bị công nghiệp hơn là dân dụng vì nó có nhiều đặc tính tối ưu như: chịu được nhiệt độ cao, dòng tải lớn, tuổi thọ cao,...do vậy giá của chúng không phải rẻ nên ít được dùng vào các sản phẩm dân dụng thông thường - Tụ sử dụng trong PSU GIGABYTE ODIN GT 800W là loại tụ điện phân nhôm (Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitor) có dung lượng 390uF/400VDC và thuộc Series HP3 (Standard type) được Hitachi khuyên dùng trong các hệ thống theo dõi và hiển thị, nếu GIGABYTE trang bị cho dòng ODIN tụ Hitachi thuộc Series HU3 cũng là dạng tiêu chuẩn (Standard type) thì quá tuyệt với cho người sữ dụng, vì nó có sức chịu nhiệt cao hơn 25 độ C so với HP3 (85 độ C) và được khuyên dùng trong các mạch cung cấp năng lượng chạy theo kiểu switching thông thường (General-purpose switching power supply).

​MOV (Metal Oxide Varistors) một thành phần chống điện áp cao thụ động, có tính năng bảo vệ quá áp cho PSU, thường được dùng để chống sét hay các xung điện cao thế trong các thiết bị dùng trực tiếp điện áp lưới. Mỗi MOV sẽ có giá trị khác nhau cho từng mức điện áp mà nó bảo vệ, MOV trong PSU thường có giá trị từ 450V đến 650V, khi điện áp vào cao lên tới ngưỡng này MOV sẽ bị nối tắt và làm đứt cầu chì chính.

​Cuộn dây PFC được quấn trên một lõi hình xuyến lớn, các lớp dây được quấn đều đặn để tăng độ từ cảm cho cuộn dây này. Đường kính của dây cũng khá lớn nhằm đáp ứng được dòng tải cao khi công suất có thể lên đến trên 1000W ở đầu vào PSU ODIN.

​Điều khiển mạch PFC và PWM chỉ bằng duy nhất 1 IC của tập đoàn Champion Microelectronic. IC CM6800G thuộc loại khởi động dòng thấp (low start-up current) và điều đặc biệt IC này có tính năng bảo vệ quá áp cho PFC. Tần số điều khiển cho hai mạch PFC/PWM có thể lên tới 250kHz, khi hoạt động ở tần số rất cao này các MOSFET công suất sẽ chạy mát hơn và an toàn hơn.
​Sự phân bổ công suất trên hai tầng PFC và PWM có sự tính toán khá kỹ, trên các bộ nguồn khác các MOSFET thường được dùng chung cùng một loại để đơn giản cho việc thiết kế mạch và tiết kiệm chi phí. MOSFET công suất trên GIGABYTE ODIN GT 800W được sử dụng hợp lý hơn, MOSFET của mạch PFC có công suất nhỏ hơn các MOSFET của tầng công suất chính (PWM), nó có sức chịu đựng (34A/500V) so với 45A/600V của tầng công suất PWM. Tất cả các MOSFET này đều dùng chung linh kiện của của hãng Infineon.

​Trong các PSU bình thường tốt chỉ cần có 3 Opto Transistor Isolator với các nhiệm vụ chính sau: Kích mở nguồn, 5VSB sensor và hiệu chỉnh dò sai điện áp là có thể hoạt động tốt. Nhưng với GIGABYTE ODIN thì có tới 4 con Opto loại này, thật sự nhiệm vụ của con Opto thứ 4 này chưa được khám phá thông qua việc phân tích mạch, tuy nhiên với 4 Opto thì chắc chắn GIGABYTE ODIN GT 800W sẽ có nhiều hơn các tính năng mới hơn cho PSU của mình.
​Thành phần "công suất" còn lại không thể thiếu là các Diode nắn điện trong khối chuyển đổi AC/DC cho ra các đường nguồn cơ bản 3.3V, 5V và 12V. Toàn bộ các Diode đều dùng loại có dòng chịu tải cao với 30A cho mỗi Diode, dư dùng cho các tác vụ OC hay Stress test PSU của các bạn. Hệ thống dò tìm nhiệt độ được tính toán khá công phu, ngoài sensor nhiệt ra ta còn thấy ODIN có thêm một cầu chì nhiệt với khả năng tự ngắt mạch khi nhiệt độ tại tản nhiệt Diode lên trên 105 độ C. 

​Đầu não điều khiển của ODIN 800W đều được đặt nằm trên một bo mạch dựng đứng vuông góc với bo mạch chính. Trên bo mạch này, hai khối điều khiển được tách biệt nhau: 1 Khối bảo vệ (Protector block) và Khối điều khiển (Control block). Với Khối bảo vệ thì có lẽ bạn đã quen thuộc với các tính năng bảo vệ PSU và hệ thống là chủ yếu như: Quá dòng (OCP), quá áp (OVP), quá nhiệt (OTP),...Còn với khối điều khiển mới lạ này thì sao? tính năng chủ yếu của nó là cung cấp thông tin từ PSU cho máy tính như điện áp, nhiệt độ, tốc độ quạt và nhận các thông tin điều khiển từ phần mềm P-Tuner thông qua giao tiếp USB.

​Đầu tiên phải nói đến cách dùng tụ trong dòng ODIN của GIGABYTE, toàn bộ tụ đều dùng của các hãng sản xuất có nguồn gốc từ xứ hoa anh đào như Hitachi (Japan) cho tụ lọc DC chính và toàn bộ cái tụ lọc còn lại, kể cả các tụ lí nhí xung quanh IC bảo vệ SITI PS229 đều của hãng Nippon (Japan). IC bảo vệ chuyên dùng của hãng SITI có mặt hầu hết trong các PSU có chất lượng tốt như AcBel, CoolerMaster,...và không thể thiếu trong ODIN GT của GIGABYTE, sự có mặt của IC này sẽ đảm bảo cho PSU hoạt động an toàn nhất với các tính năng bảo vệ vượt trội: OCP, OVP, OTP, UVP, OPP,... Với các PSU cấp thấp do tiết kiệm chi phí thường dùng các OP-AMP kết hợp các linh kiện rời tạo thành các mạch bảo vệ cho PSU, tuy nhiên giải pháp này cũng không phải là quá tệ nhưng tốc độ phản ứng của các mạch rời loại này trước các lỗi thường gặp trong PSU khá chậm.

​Đi kèm với các IC bảo vệ là các cảm biến dòng trên các đường điện thế DC ra.

​Quad 12V, ODIN 800W cung cấp 4 đường 12V cho hệ thống, chúng được mã màu dây rõ ràng để người dùng dễ phân biệt và chủ động trong việc phân chia tải cho các thiết bị gắn trong hay ngoài hệ thống.
​Không dùng chì hàn trong bất kỳ sản phẩm của mình, PSU ODIN GT 800W đã có được chứng nhận RoHS phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu về việc không sử dụng các hóa chất có hại cho sức khỏe con người trong các sản phẩm dân dụng. Đây cũng chính là mục tiêu phục vụ cộng đồng của GIGABYTE đưa ra khi chuyển các sản phẩm của mình sang dây chuyền sản xuất không chì từ năm 2006.

​Tất cả các thiết bị trong một hệ thống máy vi tính thì hệ điều hành đều có thể kiểm soát và quản lý chỉ trừ có PSU. Hạn chế này không phải do lý do kỹ thuật phức tạp mà là cho tầm quan trọng của PSU trong hệ thống rất cao do vậy chỉ cần có một sự tác động từ người dùng với PSU có thể sẽ làm "tiu" ngay một chiếc máy tính chỉ trong vài giây. GIGABYTE chính là nhà sản xuất PSU cho máy tính để bàn đầu tiên đi tiên phong khi dám trao toàn quyền kiểm soát PSU cho người dùng thông qua phần mềm P-Tuner của mình, toàn bộ các tính năng hiệu chỉnh trước đây chỉ cho phép các kỹ thuật viên can thiệp trực tiếp vào PSU thông qua việc sửa chữa, thì nay chỉ với 1 cái click chuột đơn giản - Bạn có thể là chủ hoàn toàn PSU ODIN GT 800W. Tôi đánh giá cao tính năng ưu việc này, nó cho phép bạn hiệu chỉnh điện áp của 3 đường chính (3.3V, 5V và 12V) trong khoảng an toàn của chuẩn ATX12V là +/- 5%, thay đổi hay thiết lập các chế độ quạt PSU tự động hay bằng tay đồng thời cũng cho phép điều chỉ tốc độ quạt làm mát gắn ngoài (cấp nguồn từ PSU ODIN), thiết lập cảnh báo cho: nhiệt độ, điện áp và quạt một cách đơn giản. Phần mềm điều khiển P-Tuner tương thích hoàn toàn với hệ điều hành Windows XP và Vista (theo GIGABYTE).

Giao diện phần mềm chính của P-Tuner luôn ở trạng thái theo dõi (Monitor), ở đây bạn sẽ thấy nó được chia làm nhiều phần rõ ràng (từ trên xuống dưới):

- *Watt:* hiển thị tổng công suất của hệ thống theo thời gian thực (Total) và công suất đỉnh (Peak) đã tiêu thụ. Việc tạo thêm khung hiển thị công suất đỉnh rất có ích khi có các thiết bị có hiện tượng quá tải trong thời gian ngắn, khung hiển thị này sẽ lưu lại mức công suất cao nhất trong thời gian hệ thống hoạt động - nó rất có ích khi chương trình chính chiếm hết cửa sổ màn hình như chơi game, đồ hoạ, chỉnh sửa phim,... Để làm sạch kết quả công suất đỉnh đương nhiên bạn cần phải xoá kết quả cũ bằng công cụ Clean Peak kề bên.

- *Voltage:* Hiển thị điện áp chi tiết cho tất cả các đường điện áp chính có trong PSU, nó cò chp ta biết được điện áp tới từng đường 12V, có thể hiển thị tất các đường cùng lúc khi nhấn vào công cụ ALL. 

- *Current:* Hiển thị dòng điện tiêu thụ trên từng đường điện áp, cũng như phần hiển thị công suất nó còn cho ta biết dòng "đỉnh" cao nhất trong toàn bộ quá trình hoạt động của PSU. Hiển thị thông tin dòng điện rất có ích cho người dùng trong việc quản lý công suất các thiết bị, dựa vào các thông tin về dòng điện do P-Tuner cung cấp mà ta có thể chia tải lại cho từng đường 12V tránh việc gắn quá nhiều thiết bị chỉ trên cùng một đường, điều này sẽ dẫn đến việc quá tải giả cho PSU khi mạch OCP được kích hoạt làm tắt PSU tạm thời. 

- *Fan speed:* Hiển thị tốc độ vòng quay của quạt làm mát CPU và hệ thống (System fan kết nối vào PSU thông qua đầu cắm quạt 3pin).

- *Temperature:* Hiển thị nhiệt độ bên trong PSU cùng các nhiệt độ từ 4 sensor nhiệt do bạn thiết lập trên các vị trí cần đo (HDD, CD, chip, VGA,...). Bạn có thể gán tên gọi mới tương đương với các vị trí đầu dò T1/T2/T3/T4 vào ô tương ứng trong P-Tuner để tiện cho việc theo dõi các thiết bị được đặt sensor nhiệt. Các sensor và phần mềm P-Tuner có khả năng đo được nhiệt độ ở một dãi khá rộng từ 0 đến 120 độ C (thử nghiệm sensor này bằng nước đá đang tan nên không thể kéo nhiệt độ xuống dưới 0 độ C). Độ chính xác của các đầu đo nhiệt trong PSU ODIN GT khá cao, đáp ứng được tốt cho nhu cầu quản lý nhiệt độ của hệ thống và thiết bị cho những ai luôn đặt vấn đề hiệu quả tản nhiệt của máy tính lên hàng đầu.

Ở phía dưới giao diện Monitor này ta còn thấy một công tắc "mềm" dùng để tắt mở đèn LED trên PSU. 3 cái nút tròn được đánh dấu "thực đơn" bằng các con chữ *M* (Main menu), *C* (Configuration menu),* A* (Alarm menu) đưa ta qua một trang khác của chương trình quản lý lý thú này.

​Hãy nhấn vào Configuration. P-Tuner chuyển ta tới trang hiệu chỉnh tốc độ vòng quay quạt và điện áp, mục này cho phép ta chỉnh được tốc độ quạt của PSU cùng với quạt của hệ thống được gắn chung với PSU. Chỉnh được điện áp các đường 3.3V, 5V và 12V. Hiệu chỉnh tốc độ quạt cho PSU một cách đơn giản bằng các thiết lập có sẵn của P-Tuner khi bạn không biết hệ thống của mình nóng tới mức nào: Performance Mode cho hiệu năng tản nhiệt tối đa, Normal Mode hoạt động cân đối giữa nhiệt độ và độ ồn do quạt PSU tạo ra, Silence Mode tối ưu tốc độ quạt để có độ ồn thấp nhất và Manual Mode giao toàn quyền quyết định cho người dùng bằng việc tự cân đối giữa nhiệt độ và tốc độ quạt trên đồ thị điều khiển bên cạnh. Chú ý: nếu hệ thống của bạn đang dùng cần một công suất lớn hơn 50% công suất PSU thì việc giảm tốc độ vòng quay của quạt xuống thấp để giảm độ ồn có thể làm cho PSU nóng hơn khi đó nhiệt độ có thể sẽ làm hư hại cho PSU của bạn. Sau khi dùng thử các tính năng này, tôi thấy phần hiệu chỉnh này còn chứa một lỗi gây khó chịu cho người dùng là tốc độ Refresh (đáp ứng) rất chậm, cần phải có một khoảng thời gian mấy phút thì PSU mới chấp nhận thay đổi tốc độ quạt theo ý người dùng.
​Trong chế độ hiệu chỉnh điện áp các đường cung cấp, P-Tuner cho phép bạn mở các cửa sổ theo dõi Điện áp và Dòng điện cùng lúc. Việc hiệu chỉnh khá đơn giản và an toàn vì chính P-Tuner đã khống chế mức bù điện áp nằm trong khoảng an toàn cho thiết bị là +/- 5%. Không tin tưởng vào việc lấy mẫu điện áp thông qua sensor của PSU, tôi dùng đồng hồ DMM đo trực tiếp trên các đường điện đang hiệu chỉnh: không như phần hiệu chỉnh tốc độ quạt, các hiệu chỉnh điện áp được PSU thiết lập tức thời ngay sau khi được nhấn OK, kiểm tra sai số của kết quả hiển thị điện áp trên phần mềm P-Tuner với DMM chúng chỉ có sự chênh lệch +/- 0.1V - khá chính xác. Đây thực sự là một tính năng hữu ích nhất đối với PSU, nó giúp bạn lấy lại sự cân đối giữa điện áp cung cấp và nhu cầu tải trong các tác vụ nặng như OC hay Game. Tuy nhiên để tránh tình trạng sốc điện cho cách thiết bị có chất lượng không tốt ta nên nâng điện áp lên từ từ qua nhiều mức nhỏ cho đến khi đạt được điện áp mong muốn.

Các thông số hiệu chỉnh vòng quay quạt và điện áp sẽ được lưu lại trong PSU, chúng không thay đổi khi tắt máy, kể cả khi bạn tắt nguồn hoàn toàn. Chỉ trừ tình trạng đèn LED là không được lưu lại, đèn LED sẽ tự động bật lại khi bạn boot máy. Chú ý: với một số Mainboard có các mạch ổn áp chất lượng thấp, thì việc hiệu chỉnh điện áp quá thấy hay quá cao có thể dẫn đến tình trạng máy không khởi động được với PSU ODIN GT, lúc này bạn cần chuyển PSU qua một máy khác có cài phần mềm điều khiển P-Tuner để chỉnh lại điện áp cho đúng.

----------


## akakavn

​Nhấn vào nút cuối cùng Alarm, P-Tuner sẽ giúp bạn thiết lập các cảnh báo từ PSU bao gồm toàn bộ các tính năng được hiển thị trên P-Tuner Main menu: Watt, Voltage, Current, Fan Speed và Temperature. Thiết lập mức báo động một cách đơn giản bằng cách kéo các thanh trượt tới thông số Công suất, Điện áp, Dòng điện, Tốc độ quạt và Nhiệt độ mà bạn muốn P-Tuner cảnh báo nguy hiểm trong suốt quá trình sử dụng (cần để chương trình chạy nếu bạn đóng cửa sổ chương trình thì sẽ vô hiệu hoá tất cả các thiết lập này - Hãy thu nhỏ chương trình để nó luôn chạy nền trong Windows).

​Đáng thất vọng là cách cảnh báo từ chương trình đến người dùng còn quá đơn giản. Nó chỉ nháy Đỏ các ô tính năng đang trong tình trạng cảnh báo mà không hề có các cảnh báo gây chú ý như âm thanh, nếu trong trường hợp các chương trình ứng dụng đang chiếm toàn bộ cửa sổ màn hình thì các cảnh báo này coi như mất tác dụng vì không có khả năng thu hút sự chú ý của người đang sử dụng máy tính. GIGABYTE cần phải có sự chỉnh sửa tại đây để tính năng này được hoàn thiện hơn.

​Trên thân ODIN GT 800W các thông số kỹ thuật được ghi rõ ràng và không những vậy nó còn cho ta biết được cách phân chia tải trên các đường 12V, điều này giúp người dùng không cần quan tâm nhiều đến vấn đề lệch tải khi có quá nhiều thiết bị được gắn trên cùng 1 đường 12V như khi sử dụng các PSU khác. Xem qua các thông số dòng điện trên 4 đường 12V, chúng không chia đều cho các đường 12v mà chia theo sự phân bố tải trên các đường này:

- [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> (CPU1)
- [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> (CPU2, PCI-E Red - không tìm thấy đầu CPU2!!!)
- [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> (ATX24pin, PCI-E)
- [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> (B4P/SATA/PCI-E Blue)

Đầu tiên phải nói đến sự phân chia dòng điện không đồng đều trên ODIN 800W là có chủ ý, các đường có dòng cao đều được chia cho các phụ tải thông dụng như: Main, CPU, PCI-E (dây đi ra từ trong PSU), SATA, HDD,...Điều này sẽ giúp người dùng chưa nắm rỏ về việc chia tải trên PSU cũng có thể nhắm mắt cắm dây mà vẫn không trật.
Hai điện áp còn lại là 3.3V và 5V có công suất tối đa đạt 180W với mức công suất này dư sức đáp ứng được mọi cấu hình máy tính, vì các hệ thống mới chỉ "quan tâm" nhiều đến công suất đường 12V. Khi tham khảo thêm các PSU mới nhất hiện nay có công suất tới 2kW (OCZ Ultra X3 Modular 2000W) ta cũng thấy công suất trên 2 đường này cũng không vượt quá 180W ([email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>), do vậy tại thời điểm này và tương lai sự đánh giá công suất 1 PSU sẽ dựa vào công suất đường 12V là chính. Nếu bạn cần mua một PSU để sử dụng vào các hệ thống server thì đường 5VSB sẽ quyết định đến sự sống còn hệ thống card LAN hay các thiết bị khởi động gắng ngoài qua cổng USB, trong ODIN công suất đường này lên tới 3A/15W có thể tải nhiều card LAN cùng lúc với mainboard.

​Một sự đầu tư nghiêm túc có đem đến cho ODIN GT 800W một kết quả khả quan hay không?. Thử nghiệm PSU ODIN 800W trên hệ thống tải giả 1200W với các đường điện áp không hiệu chỉnh bằng phần mềm, điện áp cung cấp luôn được duy trình ở mức 220VAC. Các kết quả thu được sau 12 giờ chạy liên tục:

*CÔNG SUẤT:* có thể bỏ qua các bước thử theo tiêu chuẩn ATX12V là 20% và 50% công suất danh định. ODIN dễ dàng đạt mức 100% là 800W, với công suất các đường điện như sau:
- 3.3V đạt 78.77W (3.17V x 24.85A).
- 5V đạt 97.68W (4.86V x 20.1A).
- 12V đạt 609.24W (11.83V x 51.5A).
Với công suất đạt được này cho thấy rõ ràng các PSU công suất lớn đều dựa nhiều vào công suất của đường 12V hơn là hy vọng sự gia tăng công suất trên hai đường 3.3V và 5V.

*ĐIỆN ÁP:* trên ODIN điện áp luôn được duy trình trong mức +/- 5% của chuẩn ATX12V ver 2.2. Điện áp trên đường 12V trung bình đạt 11.92V với sai số - 1.4%, tuy nhiên trên ODIN vấn đề điện áp ta có thể khắc phục được nhờ việc chỉnh lại từ phần mềm P-Tuner.

*HIỆU SUẤT:* luôn đạt trên 80% trong các mức thử, với 1 PSU duy trì được hiệu suất cao sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được chi phí năng lượng hằng tháng.
*
NHIỆT ĐỘ và ĐỘ ỒN:* hệ thống tản nhiệt và thiết kế mạch hiệu quả, PSU luôn duy trì mức chênh lệch nhiệt độ dưới 5 độ C so với nhiệt độ phòng thử (27 độ C) với mức công suất cao nhất là 800W nhiệt độ đo được tại luồng không khí đi ra từ PSU chỉ có 36.8 độ C. Kích thước PSU lớn cũng góp phần không ít vào việc làm mát, nó giải phóng luồng không khí ra khỏi PSU nhanh hơn do vậy quạt của PSU ODIN không cần phải hoạt động nhiều. Tiếng ồn do quạt 140mm này tạo ra rất thấp, tạo một không gian yên tĩnh cần thiết cho các công việc cần sự tập trung cao.

*GIGABYTE PSU ODIN GT 800W* có chất lượng tốt nhờ công nghệ và linh kiện được tuyển chọn, hiệu năng cao, điện áp ra được khống chế tốt cho độ ổn định cao, công suất cung cấp trên đường 12V cao có khả năng đáp ứng được tất cả các nhu cầu hiện nay của máy tính để bàn kể cả các hệ máy chơi Game hạn nặng. Các tính năng đi kèm phong phú, phần mềm P-Tuner dễ sữ dụng và có nhiều tính năng hữu ích khá cần thiết nhất là cho các Overclocker, tuy nhiên vẫn còn một số lỗi phần mềm cần phải có sự cập nhật lại từ hãng để có thể hoàn thiện hơn nữa sản phẩm này. ODIN GT 800W có giá bán khoảng 190 USD tương đương chất lượng PSU và các tiện ích khác đi kèm, giá này có thể còn cao so với thu nhập của người dùng máy tính thông thường tại Việt Nam nhưng thật sự giá trị của nó mang lại cũng đáng để đầu tư khi bạn đặt vấn đề chất lượng và tiện ích là sự sống còn của chiếc máy tính. 

*ĐÁNH GIÁ CHUNG*
*ƯU:* 
- Công suất 800W.
- Hiệu năng cao.
- Nhiệt độ và độ ồn thấp.
- Hỗ trợ đầy đủ cho SLI và CrossFire.
- Hỗ trợ đầy đủ từ phần mềm.
*KHUYẾT:*
- Giá cao.
- Phần mềm điều khiển còn lỗi.

*CẬP NHẬT* 

Phản hồi thông tin nhanh chóng GIGABYTE đã ra bảng cập nhật cho phần mềm P-Tuner (Beta ver 2.0). Bạn có thể tải về tại đây

_Chân thành cảm ơn sự hỗ trợ của GIGABYTE và nhà cung ứng sản phẩm GIGABYTE tại Việt Nam CÔNG TY TNHH PHÁT TRIỂN CÔNG NGHỆ VIỄN SƠN.

Chân thành cảm ơn các bạn độc giả đã quan tâm tới bài viết này.
SUSU_

----------


## Hong_Linh

nhìn bề ngoài hầm hố hơn các loại bộ nguồn của các nhãn hiệu khác như ASUS và Acbel .... nhưng không biết chất lượng có tốt không ta (^_^)

----------


## novuhoa326

Cái vụ chất lượng thì đã được kiểm chứng rồi em trai ạh, với lại Gigabyte là thương hiệu lớn nên họ không tùy tiện mà đưa sản phẩm kém chất lượng ra thị trường đâu,

Nếu hôm rồi em có vào xem EXPO thì em sẽ thấy những màn trình diễn có 1 không 2 đó

----------


## deathnote

em thì đâu giám chê chất lượng của hảng GIGABYTE đâu ( vì em vốn dĩ là FAN hâm mộ GIGA mà ) 
nhưng bộ nguồn thì có lẽ còn hơi mới mẻ đối với mọi người và thị trường việt nam

----------

